# Innova EVO vs. Solid Gold's Barking @ the Moon



## MagicToller (Jan 4, 2007)

Please, I don't want a name bashing fest - I just want some opinions. 

These are two highly regarded foods interms of nutrition and hypoallergenic factors, I am curious as to the preference between owners, breeders, handlers, etc if applicable.

Which do/would you prefer? Why?

Innova EVO:

Ingredients:
Turkey, Chicken, Turkey Meal, Chicken Meal, Potatoes, Herring Meal, Chicken Fat, Natural Flavors, Egg, Garlic, Apples, Carrots, Tomatoes, Cottage Cheese, Alfalfa Sprouts, Dried Chicory Root, Taurine, Lecithin, Rosemary Extract, Vitamins/Minerals, Viable Naturally Occurring Microorganisms

Moisture........10.0 %
Protein........42.0 %
Fat........22.0 %
Fiber........2.5 %

Barking at the Moon:

Ingredients:
Salmon Meal, Beef, Potatoes, Potato Protein, Canola Oil, Tomato Pomace, Natural Flavor, Salmon Oil, Choline Chloride, Taurine, Dried Chicory Root, Parsley Flakes, Pumpkin Meal, Almond Oil, Sesame Oil, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Thyme, Blueberries, Cranberries, Carrots, Broccoli, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Mononitrate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Calcium Panthothenate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin, Vitamin D Supplement, Folic Acid

Crude Protein, min 42%
Crude Fat, min 20% 
Crude Fiber, max 4%
Moisture, max 10%


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

Well, whatever you do don't mix them. Solid Gold is a colon purging food. If you mix food in with Solid Gold, your dog won't ever have a solid stool.  

I'm a big fan of Evo. Right now I'm mixing it with Fromm's for Orchid. 

I think it has quite a bit of fat in it, and unless your dog is really active, that would be something to keep an eye on.


----------



## Elijah (Dec 30, 2006)

Evo is pretty rich for a lot of dogs. Why not try the Innova in the green bag? That would be my first choice if my dog could hack it okay.

http://www.naturapet.com/display.php?d=product-detail&pxsl=//product[@id='1']


----------



## MagicToller (Jan 4, 2007)

> Well, whatever you do don't mix them. Solid Gold is a colon purging food. If you mix food in with Solid Gold, your dog won't ever have a solid stool.


Haha, thanks for the tip.. I actually had the bright idea of doing that. I have Koi on a raw diet right now, but I would like to put him on half/half (Actually it would be more tilted towards raw, with alternating kibble feedings). I've been looking at these foods for a WHILE, and havn't really settled.



> I think it has quite a bit of fat in it, and unless your dog is really active, that would be something to keep an eye on.


Hopefully, that won't be a problem. He's pretty damn active, he hikes with a backpack on weekends, does field work and practice hunting/retrieving, training for agility, and those looong walks he loves so much  But in anycase, I will indeed keep an eye out.



> Why not try the Innova in the green bag?


I'll look into it, thanks for the link


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Can you get Evo Rm? 
Either way, if you're feeding raw right now, i would go with the Evo. 
I personally find Solid Gold to be a bit too high priced for the ingredients. Im not fond of having the Tomato Pomace so high on the list, but thats me.


----------



## MagicToller (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah I didn't like that either .. thanks Wimble.

Oh and when it comes to Herring meal or Salmon meal, which do you prefer?


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

I know Innova EVO ASH level is really high 12.38 %. A high level of ASH in kibble isn't good for some dogs (adult and senior dogs) it starts working on the kidneys. The ASH level should be about 10% and lower.

Ash is the name given to all compounds that are not considered organic or water. Ash is measured by heating the pet food to temperatures of around 550 °C, and burning off all the organic components to leave just the inorganic residue. Ash consist of calcium, phosphorous, magnesium, iron, zinc, selenium and many other minerals with in pet food. These minerals come mostly from the bone content of the dry meat protein sources. The lower the ash level, the more digestible the diet is and the lower the risk of excess mineral content.


----------



## keegen (Feb 15, 2007)

I feed Solid gold and have never had a problem with Indie's stools!


----------



## Booga (Nov 22, 2006)

My husky is slowing changing over to Solid Gold because of the higher protein content. I found some Husky breeders where feeding it to their Huskies with success.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Innova Evo.


----------

